# Hay and Forage Grower - One less thing to clog my mail box



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I received an e-mail from Hay and Forage grower saying that it was time to renwe my "Free" subscription. I followed the link and provided the information on my acreage, how many trucks and ATV's I own, and my internet access. When I finished my subscription submission I was shocked when I received this message:

Because you live outside the targeted region for Hay & Forage Grower, you can either pay for a subscription or apply for a free subscription to The Corn & Soybean Digest by clicking here.

I won't be renewing my subscription this year, fortunately I still receive Progressive Forage Grower that has more pertinent information.

Jim


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Saw it in my inbox also, checked it out after Lazy J's post, and I got rejected too. So I sent them an email thanking them for being prejudice to Indiana hay farmers.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Someone had a update over on AgTalk they had a Snafoo on the H & FG renewal site


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Maybe we ought to do a poll, I tried to renew as well (I'm in PA, FWIW) and I got the same message as Lazy J..... It has left me wondering - where IS the targeted region???

Rodney


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I e-mailed both the Editor and the Managing Editor this afternoon. Here is the reply I received from the Managing Editor:

_Dear Dr. Smith: I apologize. There is a major snafu happening on our Web site and we're trying to get it fixed as soon as possible. We are a national publication, so of course Indiana is in our target area! Both the magazine and digital version are free to qualified readers. And our most current digital version is always available free to view on hayandforage.com. (Our January issue will go up tomorrow, so that may be in transition today.)

I've cced our subscription guru, Bev Walter, who can help get you signed up again if you will forgive us for this problem. I hope you will reconsider subscribing with us but understand if you do not.

Thank you so much for letting us know of it and, again, I apologize for all the inconvenience this has caused you. _

It appears that they went live with their website before they actually tested it for bugs.

Jim


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know why the editor would use the acronym SNAFU to identify the problem. "Situation Normal All Fkd Up" would generally mean that this is not a glitch but an standard operational issue that never gets fixed.

Just a view from the window of the bus.

Take care


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got a reply also. Guess I will try again when I get a chance for a free subscription.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Jim how do you subscribe to Progressive Forage grower. I never heard of this one.Thanks Steve


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here you go subscribe online Progressive Forage Grower Magazine | PDP click on subscribe.Fill out form and click on the mags you want.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks . Just filled it out.I dont milk cows but I like to keep up with whats new in the dairy world. I hope this year is better. Several friends have told me that they think 15-16 dollar milk is all they will get this year. I hope they are wrong. In my area the price of hay follows milk price.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the thread, I just filled one out, Allways enjoy reading how everyone farms. Alot of it is way out of my league but still gives me a few ideas.
THOMAS


----------

